# roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--



## laolamia (2. Okt. 2008)

hallo!

eigentlich bin ich ja ein naturmensch und wollte meinen teich der natur ueberlassen 

ABER:

diverse __ Seggen und __ Rohrkolben machen mir das leben zur hoelle  

da mein ufergraben ein einziges wurzelwerk ist ist es sehr muehsam (wirklich sehr) die pflanzen im zaum zu halten.

nun meine iddee: mit pinsel (nicht spruehen) wollte ich die unerwuenschten pflanzen mit roundup bestreichen und hoffe auf ein eingehen dieser :evil 

was passiert eigentlich mit dem zeug wenn die pflanze tod ist?
gehen wirkstoffe in den boden ueber und werden eventuell durch die ufermatte in den teich gesogen?

sollte es moeglich sein, macht es noch in diesem jahr sinn? (solange die pflanzen gruen sind)

danke lao


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

hi
mach das blos nicht, oder willst du deine fische vergiften.:shock 

du würdest noch zusätzlich das gleichgewicht deines teiches schädigen.

lass die finger davon.


----------



## laolamia (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

ich habs befuerchtet


----------



## Eugen (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

hallo Lao,

das Mittel wirkt über die Blätter und gelangt dann ins Wurzelwerk.
Der Boden wird dabei angeblich ¿ (Ironie) nicht verseucht.
Es gelangt ergo auch nicht ins Wasser.

Gib mal "round up" bei der Tante G... ein, da wirst du fündig.

Ich hab es bei mir am Teichrand ausprobiert,  um meinen Schachtelhalm zu bekämpfen.
Die Pflanzen ringsum haben es überlebt, der Schachtelhalm allerdings auch 

Wenn du es wirklich probieren willst - ich bin auch mehr der Naturmensch, denke allerdings manchmal etwas pragmatisch -  bitte ganz vorsichtig verwenden.
Allerdings würde ich erstmal etwas schwächere Geschütze auffahren.

Und noch was : Das Wurzelwerk bleibt dir trotzdem erhalten, es kann sich ja nicht in Luft auflösen.
Die Arbeit bleibt dir also nicht erspart.
Kannst dir also das "Vernichten" sparen und gleich das "Grünzeugs" ausbuddeln.


----------



## laolamia (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

hmmm mal ne ander meinung 

auch danke dafuer!
ich dachte die wurzeln sterben ab wenn das gruene wech ist, bei meiner __ ackerwinde funktioniert das ganz gut.

im internet habe ich mich belesen bevor ich es auf dem pflaster angewendet habe, da steht ja auch das man(n) es nicht ist wasser kippen darf.

eigentlich dachte ich das der ufergraben ja getrennt vom teich zu betrachten ist, das wasser zieht ja auch in die andere richtung.

nachfragen wollt ich trotzdem mal


----------



## Annett (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Mahlzeit.

@Lao
Ganz ehrlich - ich bin hin und hergerissen und möchte keinen pauschalen Rat geben, außer dem rechtlich sicheren "am Wasser hat das Zeug nix zu suchen". 

Nur soviel: Lies mal in diesem Dokument ab Seite 9 nach hinten weiter. 

Aber dank Dir hab ich eins gelernt - ich bin richtig damit verfahren, keine __ Seggen und __ Rohrkolben in den Ufergraben zu setzen. 
Und ich glaub, die __ Bachminze fliegt auch wieder raus.... heute noch. Sie hat einfach zu große Ausbreitungstendenzen. :smoki


----------



## Eugen (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*



			
				laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte die wurzeln sterben ab wenn das gruene wech ist,


 Das stimmt schon,aber das Wurzelwerk braucht dann ein paar Jährchen bis es zu Humus wird.

@ Annett

Der Zusammenhang zw. Netzmittel und dem Amphibiensterben ist sicher gegeben.
Jedoch geht es dort um die großflächige Anwendung.
Lao bepinselt bzw. besprüht ja nur bestimmte Blätter.
Mit der Gartenspritze würde ich auch nicht dran gehen.


----------



## Annett (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Hallo Eugen,

das Problem ist, dass der Metabolismus des Wirkstoffs Glyphosat allem Anschein nach nur über die Mikroorganismen im BODEN/am Sediment läuft.


> - im Wasser:
> • z. T. sehr langsamer Abbau
> • nur nach Adsorption an Sediment mikrobielle Metabolisierung zu AMPA bis
> zur vollständigen Mineralisierung


Quelle - Seite 9 

Dieser Link sagte auch aus, dass in der Pflanze und in Tieren fast keine Metabolisierung des Wirkstoffes stattfindet. 


> - in Pflanzen:
> • sehr geringe Metabolisierung,
> - im tierische Organismus:
> • keine Metabolisierung �� rasche Ausscheidung


Wenn die Pflanzen und Wurzeln absterben und verrotten, dann geben sie diesen Wirkstoff also wieder unverändert frei/ab - ans Wasser und damit auch in den Teich, denn die Matte verbindet Graben und Teich in beide Richtungen!

Der Ufergraben ist je nach Ausführung alles andere, als mit normalen Ackerboden vergleichbar. Der Besatz mit Mikroorganismen wird ein anderer sein - zumindest von der Anzahl/Sorte der Arten.



> Glyphosat wird auf die Blätter gespritzt und in der Pflanze weitertransportiert. Die Wirkung über den Boden ist sehr gering. Glyphosat hemmt ein bestimmtes, für den Stoffwechsel der meisten Pflanzen erforderliches Enzym (EPSP-Synthetase). Dieses Enzym wird zur Herstellung von lebenswichtigen aromatischen Aminosäuren benötigt. Können diese infolge der Einwirkung von Glyphosat nicht gebildet werden, stellt die Pflanze das Wachstum ein und stirbt nach drei bis sieben Tagen ab.


Quelle

Warum wohl gibt es ein generelles Verbot (zumindest hier in Sachsen) vom PSM-Einsatz in Gewässernähe?
Vermutlich, weil Gewässer empfindlicher sind und anders "ticken" als ein 08/15 Ackerboden.


----------



## chromis (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Auch hier noch was zum Thema:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17293


----------



## flohkrebs (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

hallo!

Möchte dazu auch noch sagen, dass die Blätter und Wurzeln, wenn sie dann im Wasser verrotten für eine (bestenfalls!!!) 
starke Algenblüte sorgen werden...
Kannst du die __ Rohrkolben nicht samt Wurzelwerk an den Blättern anpacken und herausziehen??
Macht zwar auch eine arge Sauerei, aber ich denke, das ist die schonendste Art.
Wir haben bei unserem Teich einen Bereich für die Rohrkolben "reserviert", da dürfen und sollen sie wachsen - Sie sind schön anzusehen, Heimat für viele Tierchen und schaffen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser!
Die getrockneten Blätter kann man für einiges verwenden (z.B. für traditionelle Holzfässer und Dächer), eßbar sind sie auch....
Wenn sie sich zu weit in´s Wasser "verbreitern", dann zieh ich an den Blättern und so kommen auch die Wurzeln mit... 
Zu Round Up im Wasser tät ich auch sagen: bitte nicht!
Wenn du einen naturnahen Teich planst, eigentlich schon gar nicht, oder?   

liebe Grüße!


----------



## laolamia (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

hallo!

es handelt sich um den ufergraben, dieser hat nur ueber die ufermatte kontakt zum teich. spruehen wollte ich ausschliessen um dem wind keine change zu geben 

ich ueberleg noch


----------



## goldfisch (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Hallo,
das Zeug hies früher  glaube ich Agent Orange, oder war da zumindest mit drin.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Eugen (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*



__ goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das Zeug hies früher  glaube ich Agent Orange, oder war da zumindest mit drin.
> mfg Jürgen



nö, da irrst du dich 
nur der Hersteller ist der gleiche


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Ich habe neulich in dem Yippieyahhhhhäääää - Baumarkt Round Up gekauft und musste mit Adresse unterschreiben, das ich darüber aufgeklärt wurde das Round Up nicht da angewendet werden darf wo es in die Kanalisation gelangen kann.  

Das hat mich dann doch eher zu sehr sehr vorsichtigem Umgang animiertl, bzw. ich werde drüber nachdenken ganz drauf zu verzichten. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Hi Ihrs,

mal ganz ehrlich - wenn nur der geringste Zweifel besteht, würde ich persönlich auf den Einsatz solcher Mittel verzichten. Was ich im richtigen Leben auch tue. Lieber ein bisserl schuften, aber fröhliche, lebendige __ Frösche und __ Kröten!


----------



## Elfriede (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Hallo Christine und alle zusammen,

ein bisserl schuften ist sehr milde ausgedrückt für so eine Arbeit. Ich habe sie erst kürzlich gemacht und mag gar nicht mehr daran denken. Zwar waren es bei mir nicht __ Rohrkolben und __ Seggen im Ufergraben, sondern Seggen und Teichsimsen in der Sumpfzone, die mit den Wurzeln zu entfernen waren. Es war eine wirklich  harte Arbeit mit Pickel und Säge. Wenn ich mir aber die letzten Einträge so  ansehe bin ich doch froh, dass ich Werners Rat gefolgt bin und auch die Wurzelstöcke komplett entfernt habe. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Hi Lao,
Deine Idee ist erst einmal bestechend - ein bißchen Round-up, die Pflanzen sterben, und Ruhe ist!
Die Nachwirkungen von round-up sind weniger heftig als bei den für Gärtnern nicht mehr erlaubten Herbiziden.
Dennoch würde ich im Teich die Anwendung vermeiden: Auch wenn solche Mittel nicht wasserlöslich sind, werden sie spätestens nach dem Absterben der Pflanze in das Teichwasser gelangen. Submerse Wasserpflanzen und Algen vertragen sicherlich nur kleinere Dosen des Wirkstoffs. Eine Entfernung bzw. Abreicherung ist nicht gegeben (das Material sammelt sich also in den gesunden Tieren/Pflanzen an). Aus einem Teich gibt es keinen Ablauf, eine Entfernung (wie auch immer). 
Die Nachwirkungen sind nicht durchschaubar, so lange Du nichts über die Wirkstoffeigenschaften weißt. Die Hersteller werden heutzutage einen Teufel tun, dies zu untersuchen und dokumentieren (warum? weil das nicht nur Geld kostet, sondern auch rechtssicher geschehen muß). Der Umsatz an solchen Mitteln wird auch keine teuren Versuchsreihen rechtfertigen, noch wäre das ethisch (Round-up injiziert in Hunderte Affen und Fischen, um die Auswirkungen zu testen und für Menschen abzuschätzen). Ich persönlich halte solche Untersuchungen für absolut überflüssig. In der Vergangenheit wurden gefährlichere Substanzen aus dem Verkehr gezogen (DDT, Dioxine). Für ähnliche Wirkstoffe sollten wir als Endverbraucher keinen zusätzlichen oder künstlichen Markt durch Kaufen für Zwecke schaffen, für die solche Substanzen nicht gedacht waren.
Ich schreibe diesen langen post ganz bewußt als ausgebildeter Chemiker. "Bedenkenlose" Anwender sind leider eine größere Gefahr für unkontrollierte Umweltschäden als Ignoranten. Ich meine damit nicht Dich persönlich, bitte versteh' mich nicht falsch. Unser Konsumverhalten und unsere ethische Einstellung entscheiden in einem großem Umfang über einige globale Probleme, nicht nur Artenschutz im Teich.
Wenn die Pflanzen im Filterteich zu stark wuchern und Entfernung nicht das Mittel der Wahl ist, kann man auch den Fischbestand an die Filterleistung anpassen. Und wenn das nicht hilft, dann hilft eine Anpassung des Filterteichs an die Wachstumseigenschaften der Pflanzen. Sorry für meine Dirktheit. Doch bitte bedenke: sorglose Anwender erfordern sorgfältige Tester. Wollen (oder können) wir das bezahlen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Hi, 

direkt am Wasser würde ich Round-up nicht benutzen. Steht sicher nicht umsonst drauf.  "Mittel ist giftig für Algen und Fischnährtiere". (werden also auch abgetötet/geschädigt - Fischnährtiere sind nicht anderes als Wasserflöhe, Insektenlarven, Kaulquappen ect.). Die Landwirte müssen auch mindesten 5m Abstand vom nächsten Gewässer halten wenn sie spritzen

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Hei, die Diskussion gab es im Gartenforum schon in rauen Mengen.
Roundup mag vielleicht momentan nicht spürbar sein, aber es ist eine hormonähnliche Substanz und wir wissen nicht, wie sich das auf Generationen später auswirkt. Vielleicht sind Spätschäden zu befürchten und dann ist es zu spät... Und was Unkraut so sicher umbringt kann nicht gesund sein, oder?
Da muß ich wiedermal an "Bayer tötet Bienen" denken. Das Mittel ist auch absolut unbedenklich getestet...
Und Ameisenstreugift ist ein starkes Nervengift...
Nönö, hab zwar einiges in meinen Gartenanfängen gekauft, aber nach dem Lesen der Beipackzettel in einer Kiste im Keller verschwinden lassen. Habe sozusagen ein Giftmülldepot im Keller Aber wohin damit??? Restmüll??? Zur Sondermüllsammlung hab ich es schon getragen, aber die wollten es nicht. Die nehmen nur Lacke und Farben an...

VG Monika


----------



## chromis (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Lt. Hersteller ist immer alles unbedenklich. Bei Monsanto sollte man da schon ziemlich hellhörig werden:
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/20/20660/1.html


----------



## laolamia (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

moin!

dann werd ichs wohl lassen 

danke fuer eure meinungen

cu lao


----------



## Jean (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Ich habe vernommen, dass das __ Schilf es schlecht verträgt, wenn es unter  Wasser gemäht / geschnitten wird. Dadurch dringt Wasser in die Luftleitkanäle und die Wurzeln sterben ab. Jedoch hat das Schilf wie jedes bessere U-Boot mehrere Kammern und ist auch mit anderen Pflanzen vernetzt, so dann die Prozedur mehrmals wiederholt werden muss. Der Stärkere mag siegen, also auf in den Kampf.


----------



## laolamia (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

mein __ schilf waechst im graben, da gibt es kein "unter wasser"

trotzdem danke
lao


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: roundup -- bitte nicht steinigen--*

Hallo,

das Schneiden unter Wasser funktioniert beim __ Schilf nur zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt seiner Entwicklung. Bei uns (Unterallgäu, 500 - 800 Höhenmeter) liegt der richtige Zeitpunkt zwischen Ende Mai und Mitte Juni. Die Untere Naturschutzbehörde lässt zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei der Biotoppflege Schilf schneiden um es zurück zu drängen. Ganz ausgerottet wird es dabei nicht, aber das ist hier auch nicht Sinn der Maßnahme. Wenn man früher oder später schneidet überlebt ein wesentlich größerer Prozentsatz der Pflanzen.


----------

